# Four Seasons Aviara coffee and tea by the sea.



## presley (Sep 20, 2013)

FSA sent me a list of their October activities.  I wish every resort did that.  
Has anyone done the coffee and tea by the sea?
It says 8:30 - 10:30 and I wanted to know if that means they drive you to the beach at 8:30 and pick up at 10:30.  Or, if there is just a 2 hour window to get rides to the beach.


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Pool*

Enjoy the pool view.


----------



## GregGH (Sep 30, 2013)

When you go -- will you tell us what you think ... this is new for me .. but then Aviara are always trying something new.

I have attached a copy of the Oct activities ... member owners can download from new owners web site ... for others to see.

On quiet weeks I enjoy taking a good Pinot Noir to S'mores night (remember plastic glasses as you are by the pool) ...on busy weeks we leave it to the kids.  The dark chocolate and good wine ...heaven.

Greg

ps -check out this thread on Aviara ... http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118372&highlight=aviara


----------



## presley (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link.

Any comments on eating on site?  I think we will be eating breakfast/dinner there a lot.  I saw the menu for room service.  It looks pretty okay.  Hubby has a lot of food allergies.  Because of that, we often end up doing our own meals, but it sounds like their is a good chef over there that can deal with special requests.


----------



## GregGH (Oct 12, 2013)

presley said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Any comments on eating on site?  I think we will be eating breakfast/dinner there a lot.  I saw the menu for room service.  It looks pretty okay.  Hubby has a lot of food allergies.  Because of that, we often end up doing our own meals, but it sounds like their is a good chef over there that can deal with special requests.



Hi - do you have your own car ( or car rental? ) ...  handy BBQ's - rarely anyone using - cleaned every day - so a trip to Costco ( 8 minutes / or Ralphs (they have ducks in parking lot- 4 minutes) / or Trader Joes ()12 minutes)  ) and back with salads, wine & steak or similar.  The Kitchen is very big and well equipped, and easy to handle what you like.  We enjoy eating on the balcony - nice ambiance - bring your iPod/music, flip on the fireplace, try the  wine and watch the weather just get nicer and nicer.  Also a sit up kitchen and a formal dining area.

Since the split with the hotel the resort has been adding what they can on their own for food services.  You can eat in at the Meadows or room delivery.  Very pretty at pool side.

Greg


----------



## presley (Oct 19, 2013)

Arrived after dark last night.  It wasn't easy navigating around.  Check in was smooth.  I asked about exchangers being allowed to bring dogs.  They said II does not allow their exchangers to bring dogs.  Other than that, anyone can bring their dog.  He didn't seem to know why II wouldn't allow it, but I suspect it has to do with insurance/damage fees.

They gave us a choice of which of 5 different newspapers we wanted delivered each day.  We didn't get one this morning.  Maybe the housekeeping brings it later.  It's a staycation for us.  We will be coming and going between there and home all week.  We had to be somewhere at 8:30am.  I brewed in room coffee (excellent, btw) and we were off to return to reality for a few hours.

We walked to the Park Hyatt for dinner last night.  Small, intimate setting, but great service.  The gnocchi was so good that I'll probably never eat gnocchi again from anywhere else.  Hubby said his venison was excellent and he wanted to go deer hunting after eating it.  Whatever wine they served him with his dinner was spectacular.  When we were finished, the waiter asked if we wanted him to call the FSA shuttle to pick us up and take us back to our room.  We both burst out laughing.  We thought he was joking.  He said that they really do that for people and many times, people staying at FSA want the shuttle to pick them up after dinner.  :hysterical:  I told him our room was very close and we were fine to walk.  FWIW, in spite of everything I've read about the hotel and residence club being split from each other, they did offer to do a room charge for our bill.  

Our one bedroom has 2 bathrooms, both stocked with L'occitane products.  A couple days ago, I spent $45. on a couple L'occitane items.  I think we will get at least that much worth of products this week.  Thank you, owners!  What can I say about the size of the unit, the furnishings and the surroundings?  Everything is spectacular and there is no comparison to any of the other Carlsbad TSs.  The others are going to feel like camping to me after this stay.  

As we walked back to our room after dinner, we walked through the Summit pool area.  The hot tub is giant.  It had a fairly large family in it and they only took up a corner of it.  I put my foot in the pool.  It was not cold and it was about 10pm.  The water was very clear.  Our room comes with robes, so it will be easy to go use the pool area and wrap up in the robe to avoid getting cold.

I'm not sure if we will do the Wednesday coffee and tea by the sea.  As fun as it sounds, we won't want to sit at the beach if it is cool and/or blustery.  There was fog/marine layer at that time this morning.  

If I didn't already own a lifetime supply of TSs, I would buy here.  After only one night, I can tell it's worth the $2500./year MFs compared to what I get for $1000./year MFs for the resorts I own in the same area.  It would be nice to be able to bring one of my dogs, though.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone know if this is still being offered mid Dec?

Also can someone brief me on the studios there?


----------



## GregGH (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Mary

I see the Wed 'Coffee by the Sea' continues thru Jan ... appreciate if you could comment if-when you try it.

I had posted some pic's of the studio taken in 2006 ( since then they have updated items e.g."glass doors on shower ... ) but you can get an idea of how large the room is and the one pic of the mini-kitchen appliances ...  you miss the dishwasher and washing machines ... but there are stand alone washers/driers scattered in the complex ...just ask  housekeeping for the soap & fab softener .. here is link ... pardon my weak photo skills ...:-(

http://s204.photobucket.com/user/GregGH_photo/library/2006 Aviara

Greg

ps-good picture of the dog lamps mentioned in another Aviara thread ...these were replaced during renovations ... but we grabbed two from the liquidator and enjoy them to this day in the spare bed at home.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 15, 2013)

Just checked into a 1BR last night. It is a last minute rental. 

The hotel lobby is gorgeous this time of year. There must be at least a dozen Christmas trees up. 

We had dinner at Vivace which is all fixed price menu now. 

75 degrees in December and we're three miles from home in case we need anything.


----------



## presley (Dec 15, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> Just checked into a 1BR last night. It is a last minute rental.
> 
> The hotel lobby is gorgeous this time of year. There must be at least a dozen Christmas trees up.
> 
> ...


The downside is that it is going to be very hard to happily return to any of the GPRs in the area.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 15, 2013)

presley said:


> The downside is that it is going to be very hard to happily return to any of the GPRs in the area.



I'll just look at the maintenance fee bill to cheer me up.

We will be at Seapointe next week.

Back to back stay cations!


----------



## Steve (Dec 15, 2013)

GregGH said:


> Hi Mary
> 
> ps-good picture of the dog lamps mentioned in another Aviara thread ...these were replaced during renovations ... but we grabbed two from the liquidator and enjoy them to this day in the spare bed at home.



Hi Greg,

Thanks for posting these pictures.  I miss the dog lamps.  They were cool!  The new lamps just aren't the same.

Steve


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks fairly similar with slight updates and minus the dog lamps.

Got in around 6pm last night, a day later than planned.    

Fairly nice units and grounds.  Did find the little sink and lack of dishwasher an issue when I decided to get some stuff from Sprouts to do a green smoothie.  

Any restaurant recommendations?

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 16, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Looks fairly similar with slight updates and minus the dog lamps.
> 
> Got in around 6pm last night, a day later than planned.
> 
> ...



Welcome, wish I had seen your note earlier as I am on site and could have sent you a photo of one of the studios.  Haven't eaten at any of the "local" places yet, but if you get down to Balboa Park in San Diego, had a great meal at the Prado restaurant there yesterday.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Looks fairly similar with slight updates and minus the dog lamps.
> 
> Got in around 6pm last night, a day later than planned.
> 
> ...



The Hyatt has some great places but they are pricey.

In the Vons center down the street, Tuscany, Tomaiama and Notorious Burger are all good. There is also a movie theater in there that has Lounge seats and service while you watch the movie. 

Across the street, La Costa Wine Co. is a great place to buy wine for your unit. I would avoid Ignite. No Bueno.

South on El Camino Real, Craftsman, Firefly and Blue Fin are all good. 

La Costa resort has Blue Fire which is good but $$$.

North on the Coast highway, Chandlers at the Hilton is good. In downtown Carlsbad, Jay's Gourmet and the Armenian Cafe are favorites.

The sunset should be awesome tonight.

On El Camino in the Target center, there is a smoothie place. 

In the Sprouts center, Crust is good for gourmet pizza and wine. (My son is a busboy there).


----------



## s1b000 (Dec 16, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> The Hyatt has some great places but they are pricey.
> 
> In the Vons center down the street, Tuscany, Tomaiama and Notorious Burger are all good. There is also a movie theater in there that has Lounge seats and service while you watch the movie.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll try to check some of these out!


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

s1b000,

I got in Sunday night, a day late and is here till Sat.  Actually using the computer in the lobby since it is better than my android I am stuck with till Wed.

The coffee or tea by the sea is only on Wed and it leaves 8:30 and gets back at 10:30am so only 1 slot.  It is $35 per couple but they seem to be willing to do 1 place too too.

Had lunch at the pool and it was only okay.  Had a grilled fish taco and a beef taco and local beer.  

Looked in at Hyatt and they have California grill for breakfast and lunch but lunch seem to be a reduced menu or a buffet for $29.  I was there just before 2 and the food looked as if they had been sitting there for a bit so I would recommend either going earlier or...

Only saw 2 things that peaked my fancy at Vivace at Hyatt.  The pig cheeks or the Venison Loins.  All set menus now and from $46 to 70 or 80$.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

Might give Fish 101 and Tuscany a try if locals say they are good lol.  Or Mexican place.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2013)

MaryH said:


> Might give Fish 101 and Tuscany a try if locals say they are good lol.  Or Mexican place.



I haven't been to Fish 101. There are lots of good places that direction as well.

Pacific Coast Grill is great and right on the sand.

Rudy's in the Albertson's shopping center is great Mexican. The best Mexican places are always the little hole in the wall walk up places. Locals rarely do a sit down Mexican place. That's for tourists.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

What would you recommend for a truly great taco and I am willing to do food truck or hole in the wall for great food.  yumm the Tripa taco in San Antonio...


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2013)

MaryH said:


> What would you recommend for a truly great taco and I am willing to do food truck or hole in the wall for great food.  yumm the Tripa taco in San Antonio...



Rudy's has just about every meat but brain. 

La Especial Norte on the coast highway is good too. It's an old dumpy sit down place with good food and live music sometimes.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

lol Sounds like Rudy's in coming on the schedule.

Got some stuff from Sprouts and made some green smoothie this am and do have a few things in the tiny fridge lol


----------



## GregGH (Dec 16, 2013)

You might look at Pelly's ....in Ralph's mall on way to ocean ... Hard to find but once you know it you will like it .... Scores we'll on yelp and trip advisor ...  For fresh fish

Greg


----------



## MaryH (Dec 16, 2013)

k.  I am also looking at diners, drive-Ins and dives and chowhound 

There will be some fine dining but also interested in fantastic food at holes in the wall.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 16, 2013)

Get a driver and hit some of the local breweries. San Diego is the craft brew Capitol of the US right now and many are just a short drive from the resort. 

Are you up in the Summit units or the Meadows. My GF and I are floating back and forth between home and the resort. Maybe we can say hello. 

The is an old Chinese place next to La Costa wine company. Great food but box wine. 

We grab a bottle at the wine shop and bring it in. They charge $5 corkage. In California you can also cork your bottle and take it with you. We don't waste wine around here!


----------



## MaryH (Dec 17, 2013)

I am in Meadows 52.  went to rudys last night and good tacos.   picked up some scallops so ready to bbq them on the kebab skewers I bought


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 17, 2013)

MaryH said:


> I am in Meadows 52.  went to rudys last night and good tacos.   picked up some scallops so ready to bbq them on the kebab skewers I bought



We are up in Summit but plan to be by the Tranquility pool having a Sunset glass of vino.


----------



## MaryH (Dec 20, 2013)

I walked from Meadows to Park Hyatt in the afternoon.  The hill and curvy roads would not be great in the evenings, especially with cars driving on them and sidewalks narrow and changing sides.  

I can see why people would ask for shuttle if they are in Meadows, especially after a nice dinner.


----------

